# Karate Combat Genesis 2018



## Mitlov (Apr 10, 2018)

Anyone else keeping an eye on this?  Apparently some folks have put together a full-contact rule set oriented toward karateka, and the first event featured a bunch of established WKF karateka as competitors and Bas Rutten as a commentator.  Good production values too.

I'm skeptical that this will go anywhere, but tentatively excited at the same time.

Sample fight: 




Sports Illustrated article with some background but also some head-scratching claims (real-time DNA monitoring of fighters?  What?) Karate Combat's full contact karate league announced


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes I have a couple friends competing in it.

Every event is gonna move around kinda like a video game.  The last one was in a warehouse.  I think they are gonna do one event on top of a building..


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 10, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> (real-time DNA monitoring of fighters? What?



Not DNA.....Biometrics.

Heart Rate, Level of Exertion, punch and kick speed.  If you turn it on it shows it on the screen during the fight.


----------



## Mitlov (Apr 10, 2018)

Cool!  I really hope it does well.  I think having two levels of competition sparring--light contact point-stop as the more "mass-market" option, plus some full-contact continuous for those who want to do it (that's still less damaging to competitors than full-on UFC competition or 12-round professional boxing is), could be really good for the karate scene.

About the DNA comment, this is the quote in Sports Illustrated that had me scratching my head: "It's the first professional league to display biometric, nutrition, training and DNA-based data in real time to give fans insight into a fighter."  Heart rate makes sense to me, but real-time nutrition data and real-time DNA-based data both sounded like total nonsense.  Maybe something got messed up in the SI interview?


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 21, 2018)

Im enjoying karate combat. I would have liked to have seen leg kicks and fighters in thr gi's for throws and take downs perosnally.


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 21, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> Im enjoying karate combat. I would have liked to have seen leg kicks and fighters in thr gi's for throws and take downs perosnally.



I remember hearing that thigh kicks are prohibited (but kicks below the knee are allowed), but I don't know the rationale behind that.

I can see both sides of the gi-or-no-gi argument.


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 21, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> I remember hearing that thigh kicks are prohibited (but kicks below the knee are allowed), but I don't know the rationale behind that.
> 
> I can see both sides of the gi-or-no-gi argument.


What's the argument against it? I


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 21, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> What's the argument against it? I



Same reason there's both gi and no-gi BJJ.  The argument for the gi is that it allows for cool throws and techniques using the gi as leverage.  The argument against the gi is that those gi-based techniques can seem very artificial or unrealistic in a world where 99% of people walk around in tee-shirts instead of sportcoats.


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 21, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> Same reason there's both gi and no-gi BJJ.  The argument for the gi is that it allows for cool throws and techniques using the gi as leverage.  The argument against the gi is that those gi-based techniques can seem very artificial or unrealistic in a world where 99% of people walk around in tee-shirts instead of sportcoats.


Valid points


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 21, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> I remember hearing that thigh kicks are prohibited (but kicks below the knee are allowed), but I don't know the rationale behind that.



Kicks below the knee are allowed to make it easier for sweeping the front leg


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 21, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Kicks below the knee are allowed to make it easier for sweeping the front leg



I totally get the rationale for allowing kicks below the knee. It's the ban on kicks to the thigh that I find puzzling.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 21, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> I totally get the rationale for allowing kicks below the knee. It's the ban on kicks to the thigh that I find puzzling.



Because the only reason they allow the lower kick is to keep the sweep legal....that is the only reason for allowing it.  No sweeps to the thigh so it is illegal.

Also,I think its a way to keep it from becoming too much like kickboxing.


----------



## chrissyp (Aug 21, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Because the only reason they allow the lower kick is to keep the sweep legal....that is the only reason for allowing it.  No sweeps to the thigh so it is illegal.
> 
> Also,I think its a way to keep it from becoming too much like kickboxing.


Thats what i thought, by llogic for that, and t gi top was to make it more open to other styles and techniques,  like enshin


----------

